# New to the forum, hi all.. question of course..



## rikerz (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey gang, new to here.. Awesome site. I am currently looking for my 1st pistol for carry and home defense. Not exactly a kid at 43 years of age and cannot affort much at this time with the economy being in the toilet. I would like to spend around $300 and have been looking at S&W Sigma, Kel-Tec PF-9 and Bersas. I will say I dont know JACK about pistols and need any and all help that I can receive. I have read tons of stuff on this forum and on others and cannot come to a conclusion. I am not limited to the brands that I mentioned so suggestions are appreciated.. Thanks...


----------



## cavie187 (Nov 30, 2008)

Best advise I can give is get out and handle as many guns as you can. When you find one that "Fits" you will know. Double check resources for reliability. The forums are a GREAT place to start! If possible shoot the exact model you are looking to buy. 

After all of that is said and done, get the gun you want. Save up a little extra to be sure you are happy with your choice. 

You will not need to spend $1000 to get a good quality gun, but you may want to consider saving another $200 to broaden your choices some. 






If you need suggestions I recommend checking out some of the other "First Gun" threads. There is a TON of good info on this site, but a lot of it is spread out a bit. 


WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

Since cost is a major driver in your decision process, I would suggest two things to consider. First, you are not getting married, so the choice can be undone with relative ease if it proves unsatisfactory. Don't put so much emphasis on your initial choice that you can't decide. Second, in order to be proficient you will be buying lots of ammo. Ammo and range fees will take serious funds. There is no way around developing competence and confidence except by lots of practice.

If you purchase a used pistol, make certain that it is from a manufacturer who will stand behind their product, even if you are not the original owner. I know from personal knowledge that S&W and Ruger are such companies. Others may chime in with knowledge of others.

Welcome to this wonderful journey. I started mine in my 60's and am having a blast.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Welcome, first take a basic handgun safety course. Second find a range that has rental guns you can shoot. What works for me may not be right for you and you will neednto find what does work for you. It does not matter what I think, your best carry gun could be a snubby 38 or a pocket 380 or you may find a 4" 45 best the hunt for you will be worth the effort.
Some one else telling you what gun is best for you is like some one telling you to marry this woman because she is what I think you should marry.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> Some one else telling you what gun is best for you is like some one telling you to marry this woman because she is what I think you should marry.


I LOVE that analogy... Perfect!

Of course I keep my guns longer than my girlfriends... but not much longer...

JeffWard


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Welcome from Big Sky Country.


----------



## rikerz (Nov 30, 2008)

I guess I should have included that I am looking for a 9mm at this time.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum from S. Central Ky:smt1099


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

In the $300 price range, the gun I would be most willing to trust as a CCW would be a used CZ-82. 

They are 9x18 Makarov caliber, which fits in between a .380 and a 9mm, power-wise. They can be found for anywhere from $200-$250 at various surplus outlets, and I have seen them at Gander Mountain for $300. 

Most will be in good condition, but have considerable holster-wear, because they were the service pistols for the Czech police for many years. They were carried a lot, but fired a little. They are a modern gun, despite being classified as Curio & Relic, and are known for being dependable and accurate.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast Texas. Save up another hundred bucks and get a dependable firearm. You can get a used XD or Glock for around $400.00 or less. Being it's your first handgun purchase, I suggest you go with the 9mm. It's a good caliber for combining learning to use a handgun (NRA basic course), home defense, and in the future CCW. Just my .02.:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome from Northern Colorado.



tekhead1219 said:


> Save up another hundred bucks and get a dependable firearm. You can get a used XD or Glock for around $400.00 or less. Being it's your first handgun purchase, I suggest you go with the 9mm. It's a good caliber for combining learning to use a handgun (NRA basic course), home defense, and in the future CCW. Just my .02.:smt023


What he said. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Good choice on the 9mm decision - it really helps make practice affordable. And practice is what you need now more than anything. I 2nd the suggestions to take classes. The Basic Pistol course is usually covered as part of the Concealed Handgun Permit class. Other classes to consider are "Personal Protection in the Home" and "Personal Protection Outside the Home". Once you have learned some good techniques its important to practice in a practical way - shooting bullseyes isnt necessarily the most practical way to practice personal defense. I recommend you find a club or range that offers IDPA-style shooting on a weekly basis. Take a look on YouTube and you will probably be hooked! 

Now as far as weapon choice - I think you will find that what you want for concealed carry vs what you want for range shooting are two different animals. The subcompact type of guns you mentioned (Bersa/KelTec) are fine for concealability, but they are not much fun to shoot at the range. My solution was to get a "range gun" to practice with and then saved up about 6 months and got a Kel-Tec 9mm for concealed carry. 

Regardless of what decision you make, shoot it often and enjoy!


----------

